# Building a Business



## Jmobi (May 27, 2012)

I've gotta say figuring out a business name isn't easy has anyone got any tips?? They would be much appreciated


----------



## shefjr (May 27, 2012)

Just a friendly heads up. Generally speaking some folks on here will not be too receptive to your question here until they have first seen some of your work. There are threads started like this one quite often and they generally are not the best way for the op to start out on the site. I would say post up some work, get friendly with people, and then drop the question. The people here are great most just don't care for this type of first thread for a poster. Just my two cents. Best of luck.


----------



## Jmobi (May 27, 2012)

Thanks heaps just signed up today so yeah wouldn't of known if you didn't tell me again thanks


----------



## bunny99123 (May 27, 2012)

I haven't been on here long, boy, have open mouth and inserted foot I had people help me pick out my name, but it never felt right, so I took my time and it hit me. My name represents who I am as a person. Good luck.


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

I would suggest that think of long term. Are you going to be hiring people to work under you? Or are you going to be the only one? If you are going to be the only, then just pick your name and build a brand around yourself. Just my 3 cents&#8230;


----------

